# October '04 Photo Challenge Photos - Emotion



## TwistMyArm (Nov 1, 2004)

Great work this month people. There are 21 photos to be seen and you can find them all here:Emotion Photos!

The photos are all titled (Photo 01 through Photo 21) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos should all be sorted in the proper order (thanks Trig). If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Titel" or "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Copermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2004)

Um...but the voting only has 1-8?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 1, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Um...but the voting only has 1-8?



What are you talkin' about they're all there..  

I accidentally hit submit after poll 8 instead of add option and then I had to race in order to get the other poll numbers in there before one of you guys noticed my screw up.. guess I wasnt fast enough :?


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2004)

S'all good.  Just shows I have no life and spend WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY too much time on here!


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 1, 2004)

lets give it up for twist!!! dont worry bro...i got your back...go get em tiger!!

md


----------



## Trig (Nov 1, 2004)

Vote done! Some nice photos, a lot of children in these as well. Not saying I have a problem, just quite coincidental.


----------



## Corry (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably because children show emotion more purely than adults do.  Adults hide their emotions.


----------



## Trig (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed, I was going to say something along those lines, but I couldn't put it into words. Thanks core


----------



## jadin (Nov 1, 2004)

Some very nice captures, some of which I'd like to vote for, but alas, only one per IP address... umm erm I mean person of course.


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree with Jadin, that one was a hard choice.   There are a few of them I wouldn't mind seeing win.   Nice work to everyone who submitted, really!


----------



## badazzpanda (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm just stupid. 
Please excuse me! 
But how do I Vote?


----------



## raider (Nov 2, 2004)

log in and click the radio button next to the corresponding pic number


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 4, 2004)

hmm very difficult to choose this time... good photos... I think we should congratulate all of you who submitted  but I voted for no. 9... this is very real shot... so congrats!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow, this is a tough one. I'm caught between three photo's. How long do we have to vote? I'm gonna need to think on this!


----------



## isheahan (Nov 5, 2004)

Families always have a wonderful emotion that I long for. I'm a sucker for #5. 

Mission work is always another heart-spot of mine which is what #9 reminded me of. 

I was pleasantly surprised to see #'s 5 and 9 so closely rated as it was in my mind.

WONDERFUL shots from all photographers! #5 got my vote!!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Nov 8, 2004)

It was pretty close this month, but you guys voted this photo as your photo 9 as your favorite. This photo was submitted by badazzpanda.

Congrats badazzpanda!


----------



## Corry (Nov 8, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 8, 2004)

Congrats yo! Great picture!!!!! Really captures the mood of the girl!


Zach


----------



## Karalee (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice Job :thumbsup:


----------



## isheahan (Nov 11, 2004)

Absolutely! Great shot!! Congrats!!!


----------



## badazzpanda (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow, :shock: 
Sweet,

Cheers people!

Have to admit I voted for the other contender, the family, wicked capture!


----------

